# Does this 5th foot really help???



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I received an email from Yamaha about their new AVR's (AVENTAGE)... they're talking about a 5th foot added to the receiver (see  here ...)

this is what they say in their website:

Specially designed 5th Foot
The Anti-Resonance Technology (A.R.T. Wedge) design improves structural rigidity and reduces vibration resulting is sound improvement

Any opinions???? here is a picture...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

My guess is that they had a problem with the bottom panel resonating, as it is such a large surface, and they came up with a quick and easy fix by adding the extra foot.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

robbo266317 said:


> My guess is that they had a problem with the bottom panel resonating, as it is such a large surface, and they came up with a quick and easy fix by adding the extra foot.


Maybe that's why they also mention a double bottom.... :huh:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

giving a fancy name to a fix for a design flaw....there must be a $20 dollar word for that.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think it is one of those "Special Features" that make the additional price of the Aventage Line worthwhile. Somewhat similar to Denon's AVR-A100 having a special "Block Condenser", Cast Iron Footing, and Upgraded Binding Posts to justify the 500 Dollar upcharge over the AVR-4311 on which the A100 is based.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not surprised they added the 5th foot, seems like it makes sense to me. What's funny is how their putting it at the top of their feature list. I'm not sure the foot does more to provide accurate sound than low-distortion amps, corrective room EQ, or any other spec in their list.

In other words, the implementation is completely reasonable and welcome, but the marketing is just plain silly.

That being said, I'm starting a company that sells aftermarket 5th foots. Get your pre-orders in now.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

ooooo..I have some stamped co-polymer isolation disks. The NHL written on them is the secret chemical makeup of the polymer, so don't ask I won't tell you


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Fancy lingo for costing more money, however it probly is useful for controlling the bottom of the chassis.:dontknow:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

eugovector said:


> That being said, I'm starting a company that sells aftermarket 5th foots. Get your pre-orders in now.


Ooooh, I will pre-order mine now. How many do you think I will need? :dontknow:

Please advise price and availability. :sarcastic:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Andre said:


> ooooo..I have some stamped co-polymer isolation disks. The NHL written on them is the secret chemical makeup of the polymer, so don't ask I won't tell you


LOL, I have those to. I got a good deal on them from some guy with a couple of teeth missing.....:bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess this is like going from a 3 wheeler car to a 4 wheeler, and calling the 4th wheel an auto stabilising high velocity rotational handling system, using SCT (surface contact technology) and VCT (velocity control technology). We can all come out with this stuff . That said, the 4th wheel still works and does the job, and is worth the extra cost, so while we are being spoon fed tripe from someone who keeps them self employed by coming up with this stuff, its probably fair to say, it does actually do what is claimed. Worth, as ever, is really upto the individual, and we all decide for ourselves if results are worth the premiums asked, and I'm quite sure that for many people, this is a worthwhile product.

The 5th probably does work well, but more so if they had issues to begin with with the bottom of the chassis resonating.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eugovector said:


> ... I'm starting a company that sells aftermarket 5th foots. Get your pre-orders in now.


I want three :devil:



Andre said:


> ooooo..I have some stamped co-polymer isolation disks. The NHL written on them is the secret chemical makeup of the polymer, so don't ask I won't tell you





tcarcio said:


> LOL, I have those to. I got a good deal on them..


Probably I can use some of this too... but before ordering, I need to compare their specifications :rofl:


----------

